# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  fitting 100mm floor grate to 40mm pipe?

## breakerboy2000

Hello, sorry i can get any pics up, 
but i am wondering if it is possible, i would like a to fit the 100mm tile insert grate in my laundry floor waste 40mm, 
this is a renovation, old bedding is up, i am at slab level with 40mm pipe cut flush with surface. 
thankyou for any replies.

----------


## JHC86

What sort of pipe do you have there? PVC, Cast Iron, etc? 
You can use a 100mm puddle flange, but it would need a few extra fittings to be reduced down to 40mm, so height would no doubt be an issue.  
Best bet is to go into your local plumbing shop, take your grate with you (if you have it already) and ask to see the flange and adapters to get down to 40mm (they are call LITs). 
My guess is that you will most likely need to replace the pipe with at least 50mm, the use a 50x80mm Puddle flange and an 80mm grate.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

If you can locate a puddle flange with a 40 mm outlet you will be a lucky man indeed. 
Having said that. It is possible to fit a puddle flange and make very sure the waterproofing around it runs down into the pipe. 
The 100 mm grate can then be placed on top and secured with tiles and tile glue. 
However, you will have cut slots in the ring under the grate ( TTTT ) so the water trapped between the tiles and the slab can drain away, or put with the awful smell down the track. 
Make sire the top of the puddle flange is just below the top level of the slab, this tales about a minute with a cup grinder on a 4 inch (100 mm) angle grinder, but it a dusty job, so PPE please. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------

